

Most Ridiculous Site Ever? Upgrading Entire Internet To Web 2.0 in One Click - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.cashblasterpro.com/index.php?c=28479

======
SwellJoe
I like the Script-fu generated text all over the place. We could all learn a
thing or two about web design from this guy. I also like the brilliant use of
testimonials. Extremely convincing, and not at all as though they were written
by the same person:

"Thanks for allowing me to be a part of something that will be just as big
Google!"

"I believe, hold up a minute. I mean I know web 2.0 is the future of the
internet, thanks!!!"

"Wow! the prototype site of Web 2.0 technology is FANTASTIC. Can't afford to
be left behind. It's real!"

I'm sold! Sign me up! Amazing!

------
jasonlbaptiste
__I Am Not A Part Of This Program. You Can Only View The Site With a Referral
Id Entered. Just DONT Join, ONLY View __

Is this not the most ridiculous shit ever? Full Internet Upgrade?!?!? WTF

It's 3 AM, and I had to share this with everyone. I don't even know wtf to
say.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Had to add in the number one quote from the site:

" REMEMBER: We are upgrading the Entire Internet for FREE! Who wouldn't want
to upgrade from Web 1.0 to Web 2.0 for FREE? "

------
Hexstream
It says "since April 1st 2008"... isn't it _simply_ a joke? That's way to
ridiculous to be a serious scam...

------
markbao
REMEMBER: We are upgrading the Entire Internet for FREE! Who wouldn't want to
upgrade from Web 1.0 to Web 2.0 for FREE?

~~~
markbao
<http://cashblasterpro.com/index.php?c='>);SHOW%20tables;

Query failed : You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that
corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near
';SHOW%20tables;','','71.174.101.126','Array ( [language] => english ) ','200'
at line 1

Looks like they learned how to sanitize spaces right. How about that
apostrophe now?

------
msg
My favorite part was at the end:

"Remember, it's FREE to join and there is NEVER any obligation to buy anything
in order to earn. Just refer other free members and MAKE MONEY! WOW!

Click below to fill out the SHORT registration form!

[JOIN NOW button]

Completely Global | Safe | Friendly | Reliable | Fun | Lucrative"

------
dmose
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/www.cashblasterpro.com/?met...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/www.cashblasterpro.com/?metric=uv)

------
dkasper
I think the most ridiculous part is that the website doesn't look Web 2.0
itself!

------
dotcoma
a link to his stupid cashblastpro.com domain is all he wanted - and he got it
:-(

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
no no, look at my karma. I'm pretty sure the rest of the community here will:

a) Find this f'ing hilarious b) Be smart enough to NOT sign up or do anything
worthwhile.

~~~
dotcoma
I'm not saying YOU want a link to that site, and I'm sure it's not your site.
I'm saying that the owner of that site is interested in just getting links for
his other make-money-on-the-web scams...

------
radley
MLM for dummies.

